# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux Indépendants] Wasteland 2 Kickstarter, c'est parti !

## HawK-EyE

Ça y est, le projet Wasteland 2 est lancé ! On vous en parlait lors de la dernière émission des Chroniques du Wasteland, Brian Fargo, a décidé de se lancer dans le projet d'une suite au jeu Wasteland. 


 Voici un extrait du long texte proposé sur la page du projet KickStarter de Wasteland 2, dont je recommande la lecture à tous les anglophones.


  Citation:
    Wasteland 2 est la suite directe du premier jeu de rôle  post-apocalyptique jamais sorti sur PC. Le jeu d'origine Wasteland a été  la source d'inspiration pour la série de jeux FALLOUT, et le premier jeu  de rôle à permettre aux joueurs de séparer ses compagnons à des fins  tactiques, de proposer au joueur des choix moraux, et de lui demander de  subir les conséquences de ses actions. C'est le premier à proposer des  puzzles qui pouvaient être résolus de différentes manières. C'était une  réussite massive, il a reçu de nombreux prix, notamment par le site IGN  qui l'a nommé un des 25 meilleurs jeux de tous les temps, le site Computer  Gaming World l'a nommé jeu d'aventure de l'année 1988, et il fut  proposé pour être inclus dans l'exposition "Art of the Computer Game" du Musée d'Art Américain Smithsonian.
 Wasteland  se déroulait dans un monde post-apocalyptique dangereux dans  le Sud-Ouest des Etats-Unis. Au cours de l'avendure, les rangers  recevaient des promotions, des nouvelles compétences et de l'équipement,  en faisant face aux défis dont l'issue dépendait de la stratégie  utilisée. Le jeu présentait une histoire riche avec des décisions  parfois douloureuses pour les joueurs et un scénario qui permettait une  rejouabilité maximale. Wasteland 2, avec votre participation et vos  suggestions, pourra recréer tout cela et plus encore. Ce sera enfin un  jeu digne d'être la suite de Wasteland, à la fois difficile et  gratifiant, avec toutes les capacités et l'éclat d'un jeu récent.    
 Voici aussi la traduction complète de la vidéo de présentation par *Brian Fargo* himself.



 Si vous voulez participer au finacement du jeu, rendez-vous sur la page Kickstarter du projet Wasteland 2, *déjà près de 600 000 dollars en moins de 24 heures* avec pour objectif 900k€. En finançant le projet, vous aurez accès à la  version digitale du jeu, à la bande originale réalisée par Mark Morgan  (!), à une nouvelle écrite dans l'univers de Wasteland par *Mickael Stackpole*,  des goodies tels qu'une pièce de monnaie, un badge, une médaille ou un  poster de Wasteland 2. Et si vous êtes vraiment riche, vous pouvez même  donner votre nom à un PNJ, une arme ou un lieu dans le jeu (1000$), et  pour les plus narcissiques, on fera même une statue à votre effigie  (5000$).

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## reveur81

La vidéo est très drôle. Le projet a l'air vraiment intéressant.

Sachant que Kickstarter s'est révélé être un très bon outil pour lancer d'excellents jeux de société, j'espère que ça sera la même chose avec les jeux vidéo.

----------


## Montigny

Pour le financement , j'aurais préféré qu'on touche quelque chose en retour sur les ventes , comme pour C.A.R.S. ....

Nan parce que les "ggodies" qui ne servent strictement à rien et qui prennent la poussière dans un coin parce que tout le monde vous dit que c'est moche, sa va bien 5mn ...

Sinon , bonne chance pour le développement  ::):

----------


## HawK-EyE

_edit : corrigé, merci Kilfou !_
Merci à la rédac' de nous permettre d'envoyer des news  :;):

----------


## kilfou

Tu peux éditer la news, c'est sur la droite, sous la pub.

Sinon projet intéressant, je vais suivre cette affaire.

----------


## Ryoandr

> Pour le financement , j'aurais préféré qu'on touche quelque chose en retour sur les ventes , comme pour C.A.R.S. ....
> 
> Nan parce que les "ggodies" qui ne servent strictement à rien et qui prennent la poussière dans un coin parce que tout le monde vous dit que c'est moche, sa va bien 5mn ...
> 
> Sinon , bonne chance pour le développement


Bah, la solution la plus basique existe : 15$ pour le jeu. Complet et sans DRM.
perso je suis vachement tenté pour 65$ (50+15 fdp), une grosse boite, un manuel et une map tissu, le package à l'ancienne.

----------


## Paoh

Boum la boite collector pour ado attarde. C'est bon d'etre riche.

----------


## Billoute

*ressort sa boîte de Wasteland, souffle un coup sur la poussière* ouch, du 5 1/4...*larme de nostalgie*
Ah, développé par Interplay, publié par EA... c'est vrai que c'était une époque bien différente. 

Je lui souhaite toute la réussite possible, en sachant que je n'ai toujours pas pardonné à monsieur Fargo l'immonde reboot de Bard's Tale d'il y a quelques années.... il a pas intérêt à se planter.

----------


## Tramb

Encore plus attirant que le projet DoubleFine. J'espère qu'il n'y aura pas autotrahison.

---------- Post added at 18h04 ---------- Previous post was at 17h54 ----------

Héhé les publishers en prennent pour leur grade dans la vidéo.

----------


## Ckao

Octobre 2013, au moins j'ai le temps de jouer à mes 15 jeux en cours (et de m'en racheter d'autres).

Ça me fera une bonne surprise quand je recevrai le jeu dans un an et demi.

----------


## PeterKmad

Folie passagère. J'ai craqué. 15$. C'est n'importe quoi...

----------


## Ona

Vous pensez qu'une VOSTFR sera de la partie ? Sinon sympa le coup du "donnez moi 1.5M et je vous en mettrais plus"...

----------


## Mikh4il

Y a aussi ce projet qui a l'air prometteur : http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/355932838/crowdsourced-hardcore-tactical-shooter

----------


## Mr Ianou

J'ai pris celui ci et double fine mais pour que ces "coups de génie" se transforme en coup de boule dans la face des éditeurs, il faudra que les jeux soit vraiment de qualité.

Si c'est le cas je pense réellement que ça aura une grosse répercutions sur l'économie du jeu vidéo.

----------


## BSRobin

Ca y est, 900 000 iouaisses dolleurzes atteints. Suis pas mécontent de ma contrib' de malade mental  ::P:

----------


## Vladtepes

Tu as mis $10,000 pour avoir le privilège de déjeuner avec Brian Fargo ?  ::rolleyes:: 

J'y suis allé de ma généreuse contribution en espérant que ça explose les attentes comme Double Fine. Par contre il ne faut pas non plus que ça tourne au Duke Nukem Forever...

----------


## Legnou

Laissez pas tomber l'affaire, faut atteindre les 1.5 millions pour avoir plus de wasteland plus de trucs, plus de plus quoi!

----------


## BSRobin

> Tu as mis $10,000 pour avoir le privilège de déjeuner avec Brian Fargo ?


J'aurais bien aimé en avoir les moyens, mais je suis resté "raisonnablement totalement déraisonnable".  ::): 
'Tain, Fargo, Jason D Anderson ... et ... Mark Morgan ... rhaâââ lovely

----------


## Pandalex

Mais ... Qui bossera sur ce jeu ?
Parceque pour Double Fine avait de bonnes références. Ici on a juste Brian Fargo et je ne sais s'il est vraiment bon au point de porter un projet de qualité.
  (c'est pas une critique c'est une vraie question)

----------


## noryac

"limit will be the sky"
espoir, espoir

----------


## MooD

> Mais ... Qui bossera sur ce jeu ?
> Parceque pour Double Fine avait de bonnes références. Ici on a juste Brian Fargo et je ne sais s'il est vraiment bon au point de porter un projet de qualité.
>   (c'est pas une critique c'est une vraie question)



Si t'avais vu la video tu saurai avec qui il compte bosser... 

Et oui le petit Brian a fait quelques boulettes dans sa carrière mais oui il mérite qu'on lui confie aussi un peu de notre argent pour mener à bien son projet...

On sent l'amour du gars pour sa licence et qu'il ne veut pas confier ça à n'importe qui, et puis bon... WASTELAND QUOI MERDE !!! rien que pour ça j'ai fais en sorte à ce que mon banquier engage 2 gros méchants serbes pour me casser les genoux...

Avec l'annonce à 19/20h du prochain Baldur je sens que ma journée est déjà bien rempli...

----------


## SlyTheSly

Ah, tout ça donne bien envie de lâcher une quinzaine de dollars dans le projet, ça fait saliver.
En général je prends pas trop de risques, mais là... ne serait-ce que pour payer tous les heures passées sur des Fallout 1 & 2 achetés en super-budget ou d'occasion, à l'époque.

----------


## John Shaft

J'ai croisé ces mecs au détour d'une ruelle sombre (je suis tombé par hasard sur le lien mardi), ils m'ont tabassé à coup de pieds dans le ventre (la nostalgie qui m'a prit aux tripes). Ils m'ont violement extirper 65$ (50 + 15 pour l'expédition de la boite décrite comme "LARGE BOXED COPY" et pas comme un vulgaire boitier DVD  ::wub::  )

Je suis joie !  ::o:

----------


## Timesquirrel

Super, depuis le temps que j'attendais une news de ce type. C'est presque une obligation morale pour un vieux fan de rpg comme moi de soutenir Brian Fargo.

----------


## Jisss

Même si ça foire ça restera 15$ bien employés par rapport à certaines "expériences" qui meublent mes étagères

----------


## michel01

Venez savourer des photos de moi et ma soeur sur premiumfreepremium.free.

----------

